# [RISOLTO]revdep-rebuild vuole ricompilare gcc più volte

## klaimath

Ho riemerso il gcc con la flag "gcj" perchè mi serve per compilare il pacchetto camera e sono emersi un pò di problemi.

Gcc ha ricompilato correttamente ma camera lamenta che libffi è compilato senza quella flag (cosa non vera perchè l'ho riemerso dopo il gcc).

Ho provato un revdep-rebuild -p e mi dice che non esiste

```

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la

```

che invece c'è ed è proprio dove dovrebbe essere

```
 

nabucco-donosor klaimath # find /usr -name libgij.la

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la

```

Avete una qualche idea di come posso risolvere ?

P.S. ho ancora dei problemi con konqueror e non mi funziona tutto al 100% (ad esempio non riesco a cercare sul forum oltre a non vedere quasi nessuna icona). Se per caso ci fosse un thread sul argomento me lo potete anche linkare oltre che dirlo ?

Grazie

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## Scen

Beh, se hai ricompilato gcc e hai problemi in KDE la prima cosa che ti consiglio di fare è ricompilare

x11-libs/qt

kde-base/kdelibs

<eventuale pacchetto kde che ti dà problemi>

----------

## klaimath

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Beh, se hai ricompilato gcc e hai problemi in KDE la prima cosa che ti consiglio di fare è ricompilare
> 
> x11-libs/qt
> 
> kde-base/kdelibs
> ...

 

E si l'ho fatto. Ho ricompilato anche il kdebase ma non cambia di una virgola.

Adesso ho aggiornato il profilo, sistemato le use e lanciato un "emerge --update --deep --newuse world" e stiamo a vedere che mi dice anche se a naso penso non gli garbi più di tanto quello che voglio fare.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## fabius

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125728

----------

## ramiel

Perchè ogni volta che do revdep-rebuild vuole sempre riemergermi gcc-4.1.1 anche dopo averglielo lasciato fare?

----------

## Scen

Sarebbe MOLTO utile tu incollassi l'output COMPLETO di

```

revdep-rebuild -pv

```

----------

## ramiel

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files.

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath.

Checking dynamic linking consistency... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild.

Assigning files to ebuilds... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds.

Evaluating package order... using existing /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order.

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran gcj nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

prova a cancellare i file .revdep-rebuild*

----------

## ramiel

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/local/lib/xawtv/read-qt.so (requires  libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/local/lib/xawtv/write-qt.so (requires  libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kolf.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libImlib.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libgif.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunblurscope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatun.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunblurscope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatunarts.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunblurscope.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunsynaescope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatun.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunsynaescope.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatunarts.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatunsynaescope.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntippecanoe.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatun.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntippecanoe.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatunarts.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntippecanoe.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntyler.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatun.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntyler.la (requires /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libnoatunarts.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/noatuntyler.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kolf.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libImlib.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kuickshow.la (requires /usr/lib/libgif.la)

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkolf.la (requires /usr/lib/libesd.la)

  broken /usr/lib/enchant/libenchant_aspell.la (requires /usr/lib/libenchant.la)

  broken /usr/lib/enchant/libenchant_ispell.la (requires /usr/lib/libenchant.la)

  broken /usr/lib/enchant/libenchant_myspell.la (requires /usr/lib/libenchant.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8/libgstmodplug.la (requires /usr/lib/libgstreamer-0.8.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libSDL_mixer.la (requires /usr/lib/libmikmod.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgconf-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgconfmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBit-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnome-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgconf-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomemm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBit-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonoboui-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnome-keyring.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnome-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnomecanvas-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgconf-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomeuimm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBit-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgnomevfs-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libgconf-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libbonobo-activation.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBitCosNaming-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libgnomevfsmm-2.6.la (requires /usr/lib/libORBit-2.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libmpeg2encpp.la (requires /usr/lib/libmjpegutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libmplex2.la (requires /usr/lib/libmjpegutils.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libofa.la (requires /usr/lib/libfftw3.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.la (requires /usr/lib/qt4/libQtCore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.la (requires /usr/lib/qt4/libQtGui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libpoppler-qt4.la (requires /usr/lib/qt4/libQtXml.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libtunepimp.la (requires /usr/lib/libfftw3.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libvisual/actor/actor_corona.la (requires /usr/lib/libvisual.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libvisual/actor/actor_dancingparticles.la (requires /usr/lib/libvisual.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libvisual/actor/actor_gforce.la (requires /usr/lib/libvisual.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libvisual/actor/actor_gforce.la (requires /usr/lib/libvisual.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -pv =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1

..........

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="fortran gcj nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Build finished correctly. Removing temporary files...

You can re-run revdep-rebuild to verify that all libraries and binaries

are fixed. If some inconsistency remains, it can be orphaned file, deep

dependency, binary package or specially evaluated library.

```

----------

## nick_spacca

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> prova a cancellare i file .revdep-rebuild*

 

Giusto per essere un po + precisi, i suddetti file sono in:

```
/root/.revdep-rebuild.*
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Oppure "appendi" l'opzione -i a revdep-rebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## grick

Il problema e' il path errato di libgcj.la. Non e':

```

/usr/lib/libgcj.la

```

bensì:

```

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcj.la

```

Edita il file /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la da root e in modo da correggere il path e sei a posto:

```

# libgij.la - a libtool library file

# Generated by ltmain.sh - GNU libtool 1.4a-GCC3.0 (1.641.2.256 2001/05/28 20:09:07 with GCC-local changes)

#

# Please DO NOT delete this file!

# It is necessary for linking the library.

# The name that we can dlopen(3).

dlname='libgij.so.7'

# Names of this library.

library_names='libgij.so.7.0.0 libgij.so.7 libgij.so'

# The name of the static archive.

old_library='libgij.a'

# Libraries that this one depends upon.

## --> Nota il path modificato di libgcj.la <--

dependency_libs=' /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcj.la -lpthread -ldl -lz -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1 -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -lgcc_s -lc'

# Version information for libgij.

current=7

age=0

revision=0

# Is this an already installed library?

installed=yes

# Files to dlopen/dlpreopen

dlopen=''

dlpreopen=''

# Directory that this library needs to be installed in:

libdir='/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1'

```

Il resto delle segnalazioni di revdep-rebuild e' molto probabile che siano vecchi file non piu' facenti parte del sistema(ovvero "cruft").

In teoria li puoi cancellare ma ti conviene fare una verifica per vedere se qualche ebuild li reclama come propri con:

```

equery b <file>

```

Ti consiglio di usare findcruft per eliminare questa roba dal tuo sistema, lo trovi qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=254197

----------

## magowiz

anche dopo aver ricompilato gcc la prima volta, revdep-rebuild vuole ricompilarlo ancora , trovando la stessa anomalia. Più precisamente l'output di revdep-rebuild è il seguente :

```
# revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/azureus/libswt-cairo-gtk-3139.so (requires  libcairo.so.1)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplay.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavformat.la)

  broken /usr/lib/avifile-0.7/divx4.la (requires /usr/lib/libaviplayavcodec.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bcore.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bplugin.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3bproject.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkio.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdeui.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdesu.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkwalletclient.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdecore.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libDCOP.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libk3btools.la (requires /usr/kde/3.4/lib/libkdefx.la)

  broken /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.la (requires /usr/lib/libxmms.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 =net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6  

Now you can remove -p (or --pretend) from arguments and re-run revdep-rebuild.

```

che posso fare?Last edited by magowiz on Mon Jan 15, 2007 2:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>   broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)
> 
> ...

 Il problema di gcc è questo, c'è un bug aperto.

 *magowiz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/azureus-bin-2.3.0.6 
> ```
> ...

 Questo è un pacchetto binario, quindi ti conviene indicare a revdep-rebuild che è binario aggiungendo alla variabile SEARCH_DIRS_MASK (in make.conf) "/usr/lib/azureus".

Ciao.

----------

## Scen

Problema già discusso in altri topic  :Razz:  (e confermo il bug che ti è stato linkato)

Ti consiglio di provare la soluzione contenuta in questa discussione (ultimo messaggio da parte di grick):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3729624.html#3729624

P.S. consiglio ai mods di "emergere"   :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Stamattina sono in vena di segnalazioni (spero non inutili  :Razz:  )

Dopo aver risposto a questa discussione, consiglio ai moderatori di effettuare il merge in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3729624.html anche di questa discussione! (e magari cambiare il titolo del topic in qualcosa del tipo "gcc: revdep-rebuild ripetitivo con gcj")

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Problema già discusso in altri topic  (e confermo il bug che ti è stato linkato)
> 
> Ti consiglio di provare la soluzione contenuta in questa discussione (ultimo messaggio da parte di grick):
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3729624.html#3729624
> ...

 

ho applicato quella soluzione con successo, ora revdep-rebuild non vuol più ricompilare gcc a vanvera. Metto il tag RISOLTO.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gutter

Ho fatto il merge di un paio di thread che trattano dello stesso problema.

Grazie a Scen per la segnalazione.

----------

